# sigh...



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I'm still kind of new to having a maltese. He's our first toy dog and maybe it's normal and maybe not but he seems to take delight in confounding us in the house training area. He will go along for days doing just great; hopping out the doggy door, down the stairs and doing his business mostly on his own, sometimes with encouragement from me and then wham, he refuses to go out and pees on the other dog's bed right after I've tried to get him to go out. He's not a marker so this wasn't claiming and he often sleeps in that bed so I'm at a loss to figure out why. Yesterday was a bad day. Today is fine. Yesterday it was raining and it is still raining today so it's not the rain that caused the refusal yesterday. Today he went right out the doggy door twice and is being a perfect angel in every other way too. :huh:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

How old is he? With my boys they didn't have 100% bladder control until about 16 months-by that I mean, they can hold it most of the day if they need. Around 6 months I think they start to get control, but still if they are busy and playing, sometimes they just forget.

My Rocky is 3 and sometimes infuriates me when it comes to potty. We had a really bad rain storm a week or so ago, and he kept looking at us like he had to go out. (He is really bad at telling us-but normally sticks to a schedule so we don't have an issue.) My husband took him out four times-and he refused to go into the yard. The 4th time he came in and pissed on the carpet, right in front of us-and of course, this was right after I shampooed them.

So, when the weather is bad, and or Rocky is on medication that makes him pee more-he is crated if we suspect he has to pee.

I really wish I would have potty pad trained them. I have tried, several times. The winters here are especially harsh-but I still can't get them to go potty on pads. 

Tucker, I don't have issues with. Tucker is great at letting us know when he has to go, if he peed in the house I would think there was a medical issue.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

My guy Max is a rescue so his age isn't certain. Vet thinks around 2-3 so he definitely can hold it if so inclined. Last night he held it for 11 hours! It was raining and windy and although I brought him to the doggy door at 9:30 pm, 2, 3 and 4 am he refused to go out. He finally went at 5:15 am. The problem is that he sleeps with us and usually wakes me up to go sometime between 12:30 and 3 am. I can't ever get back to sleep so I'm operating on 2-3 hours a night and last night I didn't dare try to go back to sleep in case he starting circling on the bed! That's all I need. I tried crating when we first brought him here but he got frantic and peed and pooped in there almost immediately. As a rescue who wasn't well treated in his first home we have some issues to overcome. I think he was pee pad trained in his old home (or maybe not trained at all) so we can't have a rug or throw rug or any type of cloth lying around. He will pee on it. So, all that stuff is gone for awhile and it looks like maybe permanently if what I read on this forum is what we have to look forward to. So many of these little guys never get over peeing on rugs, even years later. I want to use pee pads during winter storms and hope I can switch back and forth depending on the season. I gave them a try for a couple days and he did very well using them but I REALLY prefer dogs to go outside.
It's good to know I'm not alone with this frustrating pottying behavior. Just when I think he's all set he has a day like yesterday and I have to watch him like a hawk again. I've trained several dogs, all bigger and never had this kind of problem. I read that Maltese are hard to housebreak reliably so I guess I'd better learn to relax a little and not stress about it so much.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

By the way Shelly, your guys are adorable!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine is pad trained. But when we travel & there is grass he would rather use grass. He goes in bathrooms @ home & hotels on pee pads. When I was training him I had several pads throughout the house. Puppies don't think way ahead when it comes to going potty. Well after awhile I notice he was only using the pads in the bathrooms so removed the other pads. Now to get to the point I'm trying to make. Couple of times my husband was in the bathroom off our bedroom with door closed. Cody ran in his bedroom crate & peed on his bed. It only has happened twice when he was younger. My thought is this he was heading for bathroom pee pad could not get to it. So went to his territory to go. I witnessed both episodes & made the negative sound & placed him on the pee pad in the hall bathroom. If raining I guess he might need an out? This is why I think it's best to train to pads then outdoors. Then you have the out if needed. If mine given a choice he will go outdoors on grass. But we live in desert & have no grass & lots of owls, coyotes, bobcats & hawks. But when we are where there is grass he picks it over the pee pads.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Sigh again. Just when I think he's doing great he pees on the laminate floor out of our sight. This is a first as he's not done it on the laminate before, just on rugs, towels and once on an unused and a now inaccessible to him sofa. I just don't get it. He has full time open access to the doggy door and it's a beautiful day. I didn't bring his attention to it, just cleaned it up while he sat in his bed watching me and looking ashamed. I really think he knows he did a bad thing. I'm grateful that I don't have carpet!


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't think it's Maltese in general that's hard to potty train, I think it comes down to the individual dog and techniques used for that particular pup. No 1 training method works for every dog. You have to find one that works for both of you. I had no problems with my Maltese Bella, she's really smart and caught on quick. On the other hand my rescue mix had a lot of trouble. But we think she was previously abused, we had to find away that worked for her. But once we found it she stuck to it and was awesome with letting us know she had to go or come in. The trick to any method is sticking to it. No matter how hopeless or tired, you have to stick with it and be consistent. Hope all goes well and you get a good night's rest.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

How old is Max? He is looking ashamed that sounds like he just did not make it. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Pat, he's a rescue and the guess is between 2 and 4 years old. He can and does go in and out the doggy door on his own a lot of the time but other times needs encouragement, almost like he forgets it's there. I lay it to just not wanting to leave me as I had just come home from 3 hours away. During rare times away I put the dogs into the room with the doggy door with water and their beds and close the door. I have to limit his access to the rest of the house until he's more reliable. It's really convenient for them to go out and with their beds and water it's comfy. So far he has been good while I'm gone. He goes in and out with the other dog, my old beagle and they take turns barking for us to return. Fortunately we live in a rural area and it isn't disturbing anyone. 
I'm going to get an internet camera so I can watch them on my phone. That should be interesting.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

jbh06751 said:


> By the way Shelly, your guys are adorable!


Awe thanks  they are rotten little rascals.

From what you have posted it almost sounds like he was originally pad trained and is now confused. I know you don't want to go that route but it might save your sanity. There are also reusable pads you can buy. If it's not an option you might have to try crate training and he just can't be out unless he is 100% in your sight.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I tried crate but he messed in there out of terror so that's out. He gets frantic in a crate so I used tether at first since he is so bonded to me and he was a much happier guy. Actually, his record isn't bad. We've had him 7 weeks today and out of all his potties he's in the right place 93% of the time. I keep a log in hopes of finding a pattern but so far no pattern has emerged except he does poop within 1/2 hour of his morning meal so I always catch him in time to go out. 
My vet is against pad training and so is his obedience trainer so I'm trying outside first but to be honest I WILL use pads in the cold winter weather we have here in CT and with luck he will learn to do both. He's not dumb. He wakes me up to go out at night and even if he has to throw up he paws at me until I take him out. I've trained him to ask for outside for that too and only if he is caught completely off guard will he do it in the house (on the sofa of course!) If he becomes completely reliable this winter on pads then pads it will be, the heck with what the vet and trainer say. I don't mind them at all, just trying to do it the old fashioned country way first


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I'd try the pads. That way you will give him an out. Just see what happens. The majority of the time he uses the doggy door most probably. If he uses the pad & no more accidents then you will know that is it. Believe me it beat going on carpet & sofa etc.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with the other posts. If he is already pad trained and you are correcting him and trying to get him to go outside, it may be a little confusing to him. I would buy some pads and leave one down. If you can get him outside that 93% of the time and on that pad the other 7% of the time, you may be a winner! I live in the south where we really don't have a winter, so I trained mine outside, and even with that Izzy still will poo inside if I don't allow her enough time outside in the morning. She takes FOREVER to find a place to poo. And any little noise distracts her. I wish they were pad trained also.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

jbh06751 said:


> I tried crate but he messed in there out of terror so that's out. He gets frantic in a crate so I used tether at first since he is so bonded to me and he was a much happier guy. Actually, his record isn't bad. We've had him 7 weeks today and out of all his potties he's in the right place 93% of the time. I keep a log in hopes of finding a pattern but so far no pattern has emerged except he does poop within 1/2 hour of his morning meal so I always catch him in time to go out.
> My vet is against pad training and so is his obedience trainer so I'm trying outside first but to be honest I WILL use pads in the cold winter weather we have here in CT and with luck he will learn to do both. He's not dumb. He wakes me up to go out at night and even if he has to throw up he paws at me until I take him out. I've trained him to ask for outside for that too and only if he is caught completely off guard will he do it in the house (on the sofa of course!) If he becomes completely reliable this winter on pads then pads it will be, the heck with what the vet and trainer say. I don't mind them at all, just trying to do it the old fashioned country way first


I used to live in Danbury, CT It gets so COLD and harsh in the winter. That was one of the reasons why I moved. 
I use a Little Rascal Lil Squirt Dog Litter Box. It's a little extra work than a pee pad but it works for me. I line the bottom with a pee pad and change it out twice a week. I wash the grass and wipe down the box 1 a week. I live up on the 3rd floor and I couldn't fathom catching him in the act and whisking him down 3 flights of steps to show him where to go. Or even taking him downstairs 20x a day. 
He will also go on grass outside because the box has faux grass. 

What part of CT are you in? I only go visit my parents once a year for Christmas.  It usually snows the entire time I'm home.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Hi Kendall, lucky you living in a warmer part of the country. We are in Bethlehem in Litchfield County.
We live in a house so not too inconvenient to send our guy out when he has to go but if I lived in an apartment on the 3rd floor I'd certainly use pee pads all the time. I just may give up and do pads full time if he proves to be reliable on them this winter. It's such a pain keeping a clear area for the dogs when it snows and sometimes you just don't want to go out in a blizzard to do it. Our bigger dog is used to it but this little guy is just too small to handle even a 3" snowfall.
Bentley is adorable!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

jbh06751 said:


> Hi Kendall, lucky you living in a warmer part of the country. We are in Bethlehem in Litchfield County.
> We live in a house so not too inconvenient to send our guy out when he has to go but if I lived in an apartment on the 3rd floor I'd certainly use pee pads all the time. I just may give up and do pads full time if he proves to be reliable on them this winter. It's such a pain keeping a clear area for the dogs when it snows and sometimes you just don't want to go out in a blizzard to do it. Our bigger dog is used to it but this little guy is just too small to handle even a 3" snowfall.
> Bentley is adorable!


Not too far from Danbury in the interoir part of CT burrrrrr. I couldn't imagine raising a puppy in the winter there. My parents live on a hill and the wind just rips through your soul.
My Dad is starting to have really bad back problems and getting older, they have snow removal service but only in the front of the house and the oil company wont deliver if there isn't a clear path. They got very low on oil and my Dad just couldn't shovel the feet snow for the oil guy. I hope they move down here soon 
I've been called "lazy" for using the litter box method. But it just works for us. I have no problem talking him out but logistically using a box or pads just makes more sense for us. We go for walks everyday. Also I have extra piece of mind knowing that he can go potty when he needs to.
It snowed here like 2 centimeters as soon as the snow hit the ground it froze and my 15 minute commute took *7hrs*.. I didn't have him then but situations like that make me glad that there's an alternative.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I say whatever works for you is perfect and it looks like I will be switching to pads too. Last night I put a pad down in a holder and when he woke me up at 1:30am I gave him the choice of doggy door or pad right next to it and he instantly chose pad. He peed, we went back to bed, no fuss, no bother. I give up. He won. This morning he went out and used it on his own too so he definitely prefers indoors on pads.
Now, the only problem I have is that no matter how thick a pad is the guy leaves an 8-10" circle when he goes. He's not a delicate tiny little spot kind of guy but fortunately his aim is good. He stretches out, not a leg lifter. I hate the idea of him tracking pee all over if he steps in it so I checked out the various grass topped systems with grates. Sounds great except for the cost, almost $100 with shipping for the one I want and no guarantee he will accept it so I decided to get creative. I went to Target and bought a $13 clear rubber grass like bath mat, trimmed it to size and laid it on the pad. The suction cups keep it raised above the wet and the grassy texture filters the pee down through many holes. Well, I placed him on it and he sat there for a bit but seemed uneasy. I removed the mat and he peed immediately so I took the small trimmed off part and laid it on the wet spot the theory being that he still has room to go around it next time and hopefully get used to the texture. I'll keep moving the piece around and when he's good and used to it being there I'll put the larger one in place. I sure hope it works but if not it's only $13 down the drain and I'll just change pads every time he goes.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

The box that I use was $65. It comes in two sizes the small size works for Bentley there's the occasional poo off the edge. He spins right before and sometimes his bum hangs off the edge..lol
I use pads under the box I'm not into bringing it to the toilet to dump it. The owner of the company is really nice my first box came with a small crack and she was so upset and shipped me another one ASAP and let me keep both (so I keep on in his ex-pen) and one out of the pen. The grass is usually on sale 2 for $25. I wash the grass weekly. It's maintenance but it works.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I wanted the larger one because Max likes to spin in a bigger circle. It's just too expensive so I'm trying my homemade version. So far it's not a success. He sniffs the rubber and backs off. I think he would do the same with the Rascal not being accustomed to the surface. He took to the plain pad like it was the most natural thing in the world. If I have to go plain fine, whatever works. My vet and trainer are dead set against pads but they aren't fighting with him at 1 am trying to get him out the doggy door LOL.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

jbh06751 said:


> I wanted the larger one because Max likes to spin in a bigger circle. It's just too expensive so I'm trying my homemade version. So far it's not a success. He sniffs the rubber and backs off. I think he would do the same with the Rascal not being accustomed to the surface. He took to the plain pad like it was the most natural thing in the world. If I have to go plain fine, whatever works. My vet and trainer are dead set against pads but they aren't fighting with him at 1 am trying to get him out the doggy door LOL.


What about the larger one without the grass to use as a locked in pad holder with higher sides? He might not know what the faux grass is. The grass that comes with the box feels real. My friend and I kept touching it. lol it's also microbial and has drainage holes. 
















Tricia is so nice. I sent her videos of Bentley using his box and she still emails me to check on his progress. She owns the company and takes the time out to help you work with your dog to make it work out.

At first if Bentley had an accident I would leave the paper towel that I blotted with his pee and put it under the grass. That helped him alot.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Why be upset with just the pads? As long as he gets it on target. There are grass pads you can order. Some people get one or two a week. The site is called fresh grass. Look it up on-line. Maybe if he uses the fresh grass he will go back to the doggie door. You could start out by putting the pee pad on top of grass @ first.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oops sorry that is fresh patch not frah grass my bD.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

jbh06751 said:


> I wanted the larger one because Max likes to spin in a bigger circle. It's just too expensive so I'm trying my homemade version. So far it's not a success. He sniffs the rubber and backs off. I think he would do the same with the Rascal not being accustomed to the surface. He took to the plain pad like it was the most natural thing in the world. If I have to go plain fine, whatever works. My vet and trainer are dead set against pads but they aren't fighting with him at 1 am trying to get him out the doggy door LOL.


I understand Jan. I used to think people who had dogs potty inside-whatever method they used-were just being lazy. I was dead set against it. I would roll my eyes at people with small dogs-small reactive dogs, and thought that they all had bad manners because their owners treated them like little dolls instead of dogs.

Well, I'm often known to stick my foot in my mouth. Not only am I now an owner, and avid lover of those little dogs-but I wish I would have pad trained the boys. They are tiny and cold goes through them so much easier. It is more difficult for a dog closer to the ground-to whom puddles are swimming pools-go to out when it's storming as well. Potty pad training does not mean anyone is lazy and there is nothing wrong with it.

I also train my little dogs-but Tucker especially is super reactive. Is it because I treat him like a doll? No, while I love to do his hair and dress him up (and he likes wearing clothes), I realize first and foremost he is a dog. I have learned so much and changed my views so much since having these little guys.

Your vet and your trainer don't live in your house. If they want to spend another year teaching a 1 year old dog that they adopted, who is perfectly pad trained to pee and poop outside-then they can do that-but you do what is best for you and your sanity. There is no medical reason a dog needs to pee and poop outside-if anything is is more contained and more sanitary inside. It is also easier to collect poop and pee when in a contained area inside (if ever needed by the vet). I also don't know offhand of any issues with training it can cause-so there is no need for your trainer to be concerned.

I'm kinda tired of everyone knowing what's best with our dogs and pushing their beliefs on us. I admit I have done that in the past too.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I'm actually finding the pads no trouble at all. I get only 2 uses out of each because I'm super fussy about him not tracking pee around the house but that's fine, I can use really cheap ones. He's being 100% successful on them so far and goes to it all on his own. To make it even sweeter he hopped out the doggy door this morning on his own to poop outdoors. I was floored that he did that. So, it looks like there might be a nice combo of in and out, at least in nicer weather. Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I had a lot of resistance from people not on this forum that pads were the worst possible thing I could do but I've come to the conclusion that whatever works for us is the way to go.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea for you & your dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sammy was the same, he would always toilet on the runner in my hall and it would drive me nuts! I always had to lift it if he was home alone. It took a while for me to completely trust him not to pee on that hall carpet. Anyway now we are all good, well if you count Sammy putting a couple of paws on his mat, thinking that's him and still piddling off mat and me sometimes still having a puddle to clean up. Lol


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I've given up the idea of ever having area or throw rugs again. Max thinks they're super convenient pee pads  I'll try one in a few months but for now I know he's not reliable.
In the past couple days I've discovered that he's pretty fastidious about not stepping in any wet and won't use the pad with more than 2 spots on it. He goes to it but waits until I change it then hops on immediately to do his thing. It's really no trouble as he pees about 4 times in 24 hours so that's 2 pads a day.
Unfortunately he has decided he no longer wants to go out the doggy door to poo. He poos about a foot away from the pad on the floor. It's on purpose because his pee aim on the pad is flawless. He never misses. He did it twice now and both times I didn't see him so could not send him out the doggy door. I'm glad it's a vinyl floor so cleaning it up is a breeze.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

jbh06751 said:


> I've given up the idea of ever having area or throw rugs again. Max thinks they're super convenient pee pads  I'll try one in a few months but for now I know he's not reliable.
> In the past couple days I've discovered that he's pretty fastidious about not stepping in any wet and won't use the pad with more than 2 spots on it. He goes to it but waits until I change it then hops on immediately to do his thing. It's really no trouble as he pees about 4 times in 24 hours so that's 2 pads a day.
> Unfortunately he has decided he no longer wants to go out the doggy door to poo. He poos about a foot away from the pad on the floor. It's on purpose because his pee aim on the pad is flawless. He never misses. He did it twice now and both times I didn't see him so could not send him out the doggy door. I'm glad it's a vinyl floor so cleaning it up is a breeze.


Larger pads might help with the pooping thing. Have you considered looking into reusable pads? I know Deb buys them online for her crew. They might save you money in the long run. They are made in different sizes-and different levels of absorption. I would link the website but I've forgotten where to get them  Maybe someone else has the link?


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Unless you have seen him poo then he might be dumping on pad but the poo drops as he leaves the pad not falling on it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I've observed him poo many times and it never gets "hung up". Last night I put pads all around his pad holder to give him a HUGE area and guess what; still a foot away. He doesn't want to soil his peeing surface. He really is a fastidious little man. If I could catch him I could correct him but he keeps changing his timing.
I recently changed his kibble to Wellness Simple so maybe that's why he's not pooing after meals anymore. Now he seems to go first thing in the morning before breakfast and anytime in the afternoon before supper but that could change again. I don't think I'll ever be able to train him to go ON the pad but at least it's not all over the house. It's near the pad on the vinyl floor every time. As a rescue I have no idea what he was trained to do in his old home so have some obstacles to overcome. He's teaching me patience!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry. I wonder if you put another pad there with one of those stones that they advertise? Seen them in magazines. That you place them in the yard where you want the dog to poo.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

